
Lab-made diamonds: It’s a giant scam, but you’re still going to buy one - jsa542
http://iwantwhatitsworth.com/blog/diamond-foundry-lab-made-diamonds-scam/
======
PaulHoule
I only want a synthetic diamond if it is monoisotopic and has 10x the usual
heat conductivity.

------
osi
when i was younger, i hoped that in the future lab-made diamonds would make it
feasible to buy one the size of a baseball for not that much money.

------
SpikeDad
Mined diamonds. It's a giant scam but you're still going to by one.

